
The Persian Desert (2015) - acsillag
http://riowang.blogspot.com/2015/08/the-persian-desert.html
======
gherkinnn
Beautiful. It’s fascinating to see how a people turned a region that seems so
inhospitable (to a European) in to a very liveable place.

Windcatchers [0] and “Freezers” [1] are beautiful examples of that. Persian
desert towns are a special place. And much of their ancient irrigation still
stands today.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windcatcher](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windcatcher)

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakhchāl](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakhchāl)

~~~
findyoucef
Check out the pentapolis of Mzab in Algeria.

------
tomohawk
While beautiful, it is growing. The IRGC (Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps)
was given control of doing large infrastructure projects and they have built
some 600 dams since 1979. This is causing an ecological disaster.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/democracy-
post/wp/2017/0...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/democracy-
post/wp/2017/05/16/forget-the-politics-iran-has-bigger-problems/)

~~~
Ericson2314
I hope I live to see most dams destroyed as we'll have other power sources and
desalination.

------
celias
A Persian friend told me about the historical use of underground tunnels to
transport water from the mountains for irrigation -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qanat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qanat)

~~~
Alkhwarizmi
Mind you this system of irrigation and water systems predates the romans! This
was an insane engineering and creative solution to a necessity.

